# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Këngët e emigrantit

## 2043

Rruge pa fund
cdo dite rruge te reja
Bota eshte kaq e madhe
dhe une 
kaq i vogel
kaq i paditur.
.
Shkoj cdo dite 
dhjetra kilometra
dhe cdo dite
me i vogel 
me duket se jam.
.
Por jam i ri 
dhe jetes
do t`i dal perball
s`le te me flake 
dallge e saj
andej kendej.
.
Jam pa shtepi 
e di.
jam i papune,
emigrant.
Por endra kam
dhe shprese
se do t`i kap.

----------


## 2043

Kjo Bote eshte e bukur,
Pafund e bukur.
Asgje s`me perket, jo, ne k`te bukuri.
Dhe shoh me dhimbje nga bregu, detin.
Matane e di, je ti vendi im
Dhe shoh me dhimbje nga bregu, detin
Matane e di , je ti Shqiperi.
.
Jam emigrant, Jo s`e haroj,
Se jam i huaj, ngado qe shkoj.
Jam emigrant, Jo s`e haroj,
Jam i perbuzur, kudo qe shkoj

.
Perendim i pasur, perendim i bukur 
Une jam kaq i varfer, sa c`je i pasur ti.
Rrugeve te tua, eci i menduar
dhe s`mund t`a prek, jo, kete bukuri.
.
Njerez te lumtur, cifte te bukur,
Vajza qe qeshin, qe prekin lumturine.
Jeta eshte e bukur kur ke strehen tende,
Por une i vetem , jam pa shtepi.
Jeta eshte e bukur kur ke strehen tende,
Por une i vetem , jam pa njeri.
.
Djemte s`me afrohen , vajzat me largohen,
Pune s`me japin dhe nuk kam shtepi.
Rruget pa fund i mbush plot me lot,
Por lotet e mia, s`prekin njeri.
.
4 qershor 1991

----------


## 2043

*Ndjej mall*

Ndjej mall
Per doren e ngrohte te nenes
Per fjalen e urte te babait
Perqafimin e cilter te motres
Puthjen e te dashures
Rremujen e lodrave te mbeses
Buzeqeshjet e vajzave
Dhe perplasjen e gotave me shoket
Ndjej kaq shume mall
Per te gjitha keto qe ketu s`i gjej dot
.
14. SHKURT.1992

----------


## 2043

(duke kerkuar Radio Tiranen)

Kerkoj neper vale
Kerkoj, kerkoj
Zerin e Atdheut tim dua te kap,
E s`e gjej dot
Eh, 
Kur isha ne Atdhe 
Stacione te huaja kerkoja
C`te ishin.
Vetem shqip te mos flisnin.

----------


## 2043

Atdhe i kryqezuar
Lidhur kembe e duar
Shpirtera te gjymtuar
Politikane te shemtuar
Ligje te pashkruar
Berre per te munduar
As`ke per te shpetuar
Dhe trupin e zvogeluar
Ta shtrish nje here te lire?
Flaki ata zinxhire
Qe frymen ta kane zene
Ty dhe mua
Atdhe! Te dua.
Me dhemb per ty
.
16.qershor.1994

----------


## 2043

*Liri*
Kaq shekuj larg qendrove prej vendit tim
S`te pame nje here te vetme , te lire
Shekujve ne Shqiperi te lidhur me zinxhire
Kur do te vish valle ne vendin tim?
Te shohim te zhveshur trupin tend te bukur
Pa fustane te kuq, pa fustane te zinj
Te puthim dhe ne gjoksin tend te bardhe
Te  perkedhelemi nga krahet e tua te bardhe e syte e kalter
Dhe nese duhet te pergjaket ky vend qe te vish,
Mere zemren time te vogel
Ta jap me gjithe zemer.
Mos ma prish.
.
6. JANAR.1992

----------


## 2043

Sot qava!...
Askush s`me rrahu!
Askush s`me foli!
Pashe nje film.
Dhe qava!
Une,
Qe qeshja kur gjyshja ime
Qante per gjera te tilla
Une,
Qe s`qava nga ndarja me prinderit.
Qava...
Dhe kuptova pse qante gjyshja ime,
Tek shihte Deden te ngrije ne debore.
...
Duhet te kesh vojtur,
Te kesh ndjere mall per njerezit.
Qe te qash e te qeshesh , duke pare nje film.

----------


## 2043

Rrjedhin muajt, rrjedhin, rrjedhin
Bashke me ta dhe jeta rrjedh.
Shkon rinia, dhe` i huaj,
As e shohin, as i sheh.

----------


## whisper

> (duke kerkuar Radio Tiranen)
> 
> Kerkoj neper vale
> Kerkoj, kerkoj
> Zerin e Atdheut tim dua te kap,
> E s`e gjej dot
> Eh, 
> Kur isha ne Atdhe 
> Stacione te huaja kerkoja
> ...


I  sakte  si  konstatim ...
e  bukur  si  poezi...
i  dhimbshem  si perjetim...

----------


## 2043

> I sakte si konstatim ...
> e bukur si poezi...
> i dhimbshem si perjetim...
> __________________


___________

faleminderit _Whisper_
edhe kritika jote ishte teper koncize_____

----------


## 2043

Shqiptare!
Jam nje bashkatdhetari juaj, emigrant
Nje pjesez e atdheut tone te perbashket
Jeta e solli te gjendem sot larg.
Por atdheun dot , askush s`ma mohon!
Ndaj jetoj cdo dite me shqetesimet e tij.
Me shqetesimet tuaja te dashurit e mi
Ju nuk jetoni asnje cast ndoshta,
Me shqetesimet e mia.
..
Por vetem me beni fajtor
(Mua te pafajshmin)
Ashtu si dhjetera te tjere, pse ikem larg.
Ju, qe ju zgjua ndergjegja,
Pikerisht kur ndodhi keshtu.
Nuk jemi fajtore, Jo, jemi viktima.
Fajtore ndoshta jeni Ju!
.
29.09.1991

----------


## ooooo

Thjeshte bravo!

----------


## 2043

Faleminderit ooooo, ...me duket sikur me perkedhel.
Eshte hera e pare qe dikush lexon poezite e mia. Me gjithe respektin, pres kritika.Poezite jane bruto, te paperpunuara fare qe nga momenti qe jane shkruar.

----------


## 2043

Eh, vend i huaj
ku ne kembe
ecin vetem te huajt,
Kaq afer je me vendin tim.
Dhe kaq larg eshte vendi im,
nga ti
.
.
20 . qershor. 1991

----------


## 2043

*Lirika ime*

Nisem te shkruaj kaq here
Dicka te bukur, te embel, 
Dicka lirike.
Por asnjehere s`munda kaq kohe.
Trishtimi, dhimbja;
Jane bere afendikonj 
Te shpirtit tim.
Dhe liriken e kane perzene 
S`di se ku.
Tani lirika ime, ashtu si une 
ndodhet besoj ne emigrim

A do te takohemi bashke perseri?
Padyshim Lirika ime,
Padyshim
Vetem ne Shqiperi.
.
17.mars.1992

----------


## Arcimedes

Kjo kenge i kushtohet refugjateve te 7 Marsit 1991 qe iken me anijet nga Durresi ne Brindizi te Italise.

*7 Mars*.........

Data 7 nje dite Mars
ne u ndame nga prindit tane
E veshtire qe rruge e jone
ne dhe te huaj ne po shkojme

Braktisa nene, 
braktisa babe
oh motrat vetem 
un i kam lane

Braktisa nene
braktisa babe,
oh motrat vetem 
un i kam lane

Do te vij nje dite
e prape do t'kthehem
e do ti puth 
duart e tua

Ketu moj nane,
moj nana ime,
ketu moj nane
te dua shume

Braktisa nene
braktisa babe,
oh motrat vetem 
un i kam lane.

Braktisa nene
braktisa babe,
oh motrat vetem 
un i kam lane.

Oh, se sa shpejt
me shkoi rinia
oh jeten Zotit 
oh un ja dhashe

Do te vij nje dite
e prape do t'kthehem
e do ti puth 
duart e tua

Ketu moj nane,
moj nana ime,
ketu moj nane
te dua shume...........

----------


## 2043

Te lumte Arkimedes.
Kenga jote e zbukuron temen time.

----------


## 2043

Sot me ra te fiket, u rezova
Doren e cava keq, me dhemb,
Gjithe trupi me dhemb.
Askush nuk me pa.
Askujt s`i erdhi keq per mua.
Shyqyr qe shpetova me pak.
Neser mund te vritem me keq.
Neser mund te vdes.
Dhe askush nuk do te qaje per mua.
Dhe nuk e di a do te me varose ndokush.
O Zot!
Kur do te kthehem ndonjehere:
Mes atyre qe me duan?
Mes njerezve te mi.

----------


## 2043

(komshies, emrin ende s`ja di)

mes lulesh ti hyre
ti hyre
ti hyre
nga syte me humbe
dot s`te shoh
mes lulesh kerkova
kerkova
kerkova
por ti nuk dukesh
je bere si ato

kerkoj te kepus 
te kepus
nje lule
dhe ti marr ere 
ta mbaj ne gji
por une jam i huaj
e ti je e vogel
ndaj lamtumire
o Dashuri.

28.05.1991

----------


## ooooo

Per 2043!
Miremengjes!
Poezite e tua (me lejon te flas ne njejes) me emocionojne. Per mendimin tim (nuk eshte profesional) nuk kane nevoje per redaktim. Ate c'ka do te thuash eshte kaq e dukshme sa "dhemb"
Per mua poezia eshte ndjenja e perjetuar e pershkruar ne cast, ndyshe humbet magjia, proza ripunohet!
Frymezim te mbare e te uroj te kesh muze qe e meritojne frymezimin tend.

----------

